# Immigration Location



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi 

I went to get my first 30 day extension with our driver.
Now I need to go there again with my wife and daughter.
But, I don't know where I went 
Is it the General Directorate Of Residents and Foreigners Affairs located on the 2nd / Al Saada intersection. 

Cheers

Geoff


----------



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes, that's where it is


----------

